# John Lewis Christmas Advert 2013 - The Bear & The Hare



## Khainon

saw this and brought tears to my eyes..and im a guy! gorgeously done 2D hand drawn animation and model sets and the story is adorable.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqWig2WARb0[/ame]


----------



## PaGal

Aawwww so sweet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nice!


----------



## Jackelope

So heartwarming, I love it. Just posted it on my Facebook.


----------



## kmaben

Adorable! Love it


----------



## Sweetie

That was beautiful


----------

